
SaaS for child summer camps with facial recognition on children's photos - gregsadetsky
https://bunk1.com/
======
gregsadetsky
I'm posting this site as I nearly did a double take reading this startup's
description, boasting about their Facial Recognition features. They talk about
it many times on their homepage:

"When parents upload a photo of their camper, our facial recognition software
scans each photo posted by camp and notifies parents when photos of their
camper are available"

A friend's child is attending a YMCA summer camp that is unfortunately using
this startup's software. The camp asked to submit a photo of their child's
face, and now it lives on who knows how many servers, serving as training
sets, etc.

How does this pass in 2019?

